# Dziwne zachowanie klawiatury po updacie xorg-server

## madman

Po updacie xorg-server oraz xorg-drivers dziwne rzeczy dzieja sie z klawiatura (i nie tylko), a mianowicie:

- nie dziala powtarzanie klawiszy

- pracy alt dziala jak kursor w lewo

- kursor w dol dziala jak enter

- wylaczenie Xow powoduje freeza

Wersja xorg-server i xorg-drivers:1.9.0

Jadro: zen 2.6.34_p1-r2

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Loga xorga (troche przyciety):

```
[size=7][    38.519] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.0

Release Date: 2010-08-20

[    38.519] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    38.520] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-zen1 x86_64 Gentoo

[    38.520] Current Operating System: Linux evil 2.6.34-zen1 #1 ZEN SMP Mon Sep 13 18:52:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

[    38.520] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=801

[    38.520] Build Date: 13 September 2010  06:18:06PM

[    38.520]  

[    38.520] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

[    38.521]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    38.521] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    38.522] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 13 19:34:56 2010

[    38.545] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    38.545] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    38.547] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    38.547] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    38.547] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    38.547] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    38.547] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    38.547] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    38.547] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    38.547] (**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

[    38.547] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    38.547] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    38.580] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[    38.580]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.580]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[    38.581] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    38.581] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    38.581] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c6360

[    38.581] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    38.581]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    38.581]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    38.581]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    38.581]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    38.582] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:791e:1043:826d rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xfdcf0000/65536, 0xfdb00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000de00/256

[    38.582] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    38.582] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    38.678] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    38.685] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.685]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.685]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.685]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    38.685] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    38.685] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    38.686] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    38.686] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.686]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.686]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.686]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.686] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    38.686] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    38.687] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    38.693] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.693]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.693]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.693] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    38.693] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    38.694] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    38.694] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    38.694] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.694]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0

[    38.694]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.694]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.695] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    38.695] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    38.695] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    38.712] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.712]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.712]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.712] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    38.712] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    38.713] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    38.713] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.713]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0

[    38.713]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    38.713] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    38.714] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    38.714] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    38.714] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    38.714] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    38.714] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    38.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    38.723] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.723]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 6.13.1

[    38.723]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    38.723]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    38.747]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 6.13.1

[    38.747]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    38.747]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    38.758] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    38.758] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    38.769] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.769]    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 2.3.0

[    38.769]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    38.769]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

[    38.769] (WW) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (8)

[    38.769] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    38.770] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    38.770] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    38.770] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    38.770] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    38.771] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    38.783] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.783]    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.5.0

[    38.783]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    38.783]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    38.783] (WW) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (11)

[    38.783] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[    38.783] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[    38.791] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.791]    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.4.0

[    38.791]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    38.791]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

[    38.791] (WW) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (11)

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   CEDAR

[    38.799] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    38.799] (--) using VT number 7

[    38.819] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    38.819] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    38.819] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    38.819] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    38.819] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

[    38.819] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    38.819] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    38.819] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

[    38.819] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

[    40.242] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    40.242] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    40.243] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    40.244] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.244]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.244]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    40.244] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    40.244] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    40.244] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    40.244] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    40.244] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    40.245] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    40.250] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.250]    compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.1.0

[    40.250]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    40.250] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    40.250] (II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    40.250] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    40.270] (--) RandR disabled

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    40.270] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    40.280] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    40.280] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    40.340] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    40.341] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    41.072] (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

[    41.072] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[    41.072] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    41.072] (**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

[    41.072] (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

[    41.072] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    41.072] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[    41.072] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[    41.081] (==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[    41.081] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

[    41.081] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    41.081] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    41.085] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    41.376] (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[    41.376] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

[    41.376] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

[    41.376] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

[    41.376] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

[    41.376] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

[    41.376] (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

[    41.376] (**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

[    41.376] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    41.386] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    41.386] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    41.386] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    41.386] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    41.399] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    41.399]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    41.399]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    41.399]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    41.399] (WW) module ABI major version (9) doesn't match the server's version (11)

[    41.399] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    41.399] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    41.402] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    41.402] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    41.402] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    41.402] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    41.402] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    41.402] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    41.466] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    41.466] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    41.466] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    41.466] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    41.469] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    41.469] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    41.469] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    41.469] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    41.469] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    41.469] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    41.475] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    41.475] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    41.475] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    41.475] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    41.478] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    41.478] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    41.478] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    41.478] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    41.478] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    41.478] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    41.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    41.478] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    41.478] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

[    41.478] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    41.482] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    41.482] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    41.482] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

[    41.482] (--) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    41.482] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    41.482] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    41.482] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    41.482] (II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    41.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    41.482] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   238.537] (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[   248.251] (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[   323.006] (II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button[/size]
```

----------

## fanthom

```
(WW) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (11)
```

przebuduj recznie xf86-input-keyboard i xf86-input-mouse, a najlepiej wszystkie xf86-* jesli sa jeszcze inne.

pozdro

----------

## Pryka

u mnie jest podobna sytuacja klawisze reaguja jak u kolegi @fanthoma korzystam z evdev nie mam xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse a przebudowanie xf86-input-evdev nic nie dalo.

Conf jest w tym watku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-847173.html

----------

